# Auto Refresh Content



## WKWKST (Mar 4, 1999)

Hey there,

Here's what I want: I have an html page. I know about the META refresh tag that will auto refresh or re-direct my page every "xxx" seconds. I want it to refresh instantly when they get there and that's it. No refreshing every xxx seconds or what have you. I know there is a setting in IE and netscape for this, but is there an HTML code to force this when the page loads?

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

Is this what you are looking for? I place that in my image folders so that it will put them back at the main page.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=40917


----------



## WKWKST (Mar 4, 1999)

Nope. I know how to do a re-direct. I need a refresh. Refresh the same page. Not in a matter of seconds or multiple times, but once. When the page loads I want it to be the most up to date. Not a page in their cache.
Thanks


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

There is the No Cache Tag but it is not perfect. Here is an excerpt from Webmonkey which sorta covers this topic:

Entire Page can be found here.

First, browsers - at least Netscape and Internet Explorer - have caches. If a person requests a page from your site and soon requests it again, the browser may not go back to your server to request the page a second time. Instead, it may simply retrieve it from its cache. And you would never know. You can try using "expires" or "no cache" tags to stop browsers from caching your pages, but you can never be sure if your tags are read or not.

Second, let's say that a user's browser doesn't retrieve your page from its cache but actually re-requests the page from your server. Many ISPs use proxy servers, and proxy servers cache pages just like browsers. If a person using an ISP with a proxy server makes a request, the proxy server first checks its cache. If the page is there, it serves that page to the person, instead of going to your server. And you would never know.

Again, you can try using the tags I've described above, but there's no Proxy Server Police making sure proxy servers respect your tags.


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

Could be something here though: How do I stop my page from being cached?


----------



## vengat83 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is because of cache. There is a meta tag that keeps it from happening, but it might also slow loading time. Cache is what saves a webpage into a person's temporary internet files in order to reduce loading time in the future. Sometimes, when you view a site that is in your cache, you see the old version. If u want to ensure that ur user is seeing the right version of ur page (not from their cache) put this tag inside the


----------



## Bofan (Feb 3, 2006)

This code is to call server page to get Google Map data directly from database rather than from cached version:
var url = "AlumData.aspx?RandomKey=" + Math.random() * Date.parse(new Date());

For an action page and more explanation, see my blog:
http://webdesignhosting.blogspot.com/


----------

